# Have you ever driven another Rideshare driver that didn't tip you?



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

Just wondering what you guys think of another Rideshare driver riding with you and not tipping you. I have made it a practice to always tip. Most Rideshare drivers will tell you that they also drive so for me on those rare occasions when they don't give a tip I'm kind of surprised. I've noticed that whenever I get passengers who are in the service industry they are more likely to tip then civilians.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I’ve had several fellow drivers. Most have tipped, although not very generously, usually $2. Took one last night and got $0.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rideshare drivers that have identified themselves to me as driving for Uber or Lyft during the trip have always tipped me.

Usually if I am crossing paths with other drivers it is because I am taking them to or from a detailing shop after a vomit disaster the night prior.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Pretty sure that Lyft driver that asked me why my rating was so high didn't tip me. She was very nice, but no tip


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I also have never come across another driver who didn’t tip, id like to say I probably would be surprised if one didn’t


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dfscerp said:


> Have you ever driven another Rideshare driver that didn't tip you?


Yeah, but Rideshare was actually his _"full-time career"_.... he couldn't afford to tip.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Yup, there was a family and both adults drove part time. They said that it was a requirement since everything was so expensive in California. They managed to tell me all of that on a short two mile trip from Jack in the Box to their hotel.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

dfscerp said:


> Just wondering what you guys think of another Rideshare driver riding with you and not tipping you. I have made it a practice to always tip. Most Rideshare drivers will tell you that they also drive so for me on those rare occasions when they don't give a tip I'm kind of surprised. I've noticed that whenever I get passengers who are in the service industry they are more likely to tip then civilians.


Yes. An elderly gentleman that was trying to tell me to join his "insurance sales team" and he wanted my phone number.. Said he was a former driver. I half believed him but could have been a lie to get me to join his marketing scam

Also another driver was telling me how hard it was driving in Miami.. He did it part time. Didn't tip even though he knows this market is tough. What a piece of shtt


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

50 / 50


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Here I think it is one out of 3 that tip. 
Most of them only been driving for a couple of months. They almost always gloat how great the flexibility is or how much money they make.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

I've driven at least four people who said they also drive for U/L and none of them tipped me. I found it so strange. I also drove a guy who told me he drives a taxi for a living - he didn't tip either.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Every know driver has tipped me..... I also do the same, but I don't tell them till the end of the ride. Also suggest ways to improve the experience if they care to listen after the end of a trip.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

the worst case I've had was a 77-mile trip with non-stop great convo from a fellow driver flying in to MSP from the Carolinas for his regular job...he said he would tip me $40 in the app since I was carrying him out of the service area (he seemed eternally grateful that I gave him a ride, he said the 3 previous drivers all refused when they saw where he was going) -- as it turned out, the worthless SOB stiffed me; which led me to believe that anyone from the Carolinas is a worthless liar


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Every pax who told me that they currently drive has tipped me, but I've had several pax who used to be drivers, or has a spouse that drives. For those, I get tips maybe 50% of the time.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Pretty sure that Lyft driver that asked me why my rating was so high didn't tip me. She was very nice, but no tip


All drivers have a 4.9 and 5
Pax with low ratings - eventually it becomes pax with just a name .. and no ratings shown .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The f/t U/L drivers have tipped me, as well as the former drivers. But some of the p/t drivers haven’t, and they have f/t jobs outside of R/S.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

The 3 times I recall of a r/s driver who identified themselves as such, none tipped.

Every time I take a Lyft/Uber, I tip.

I still remember picking up a Lyft driver from the Express Drive location, she insisted on handling her own large suitcase(going to the airport) not using the trunk, and in doing so, put a small scratch on my car, and didn't tip. What a ****ing *****


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

dfscerp said:


> Just wondering what you guys think of another Rideshare driver riding with you and not tipping you. I have made it a practice to always tip. Most Rideshare drivers will tell you that they also drive so for me on those rare occasions when they don't give a tip I'm kind of surprised. I've noticed that whenever I get passengers who are in the service industry they are more likely to tip then civilians.


I've driven not only another driver that didn't tip me he gave me a 1* for a minimum fare trip. He just oozed smugness and condescension from the moment he got in my ride. I still don't understand that one.

I drove another driver and his family, here on vacation, and he tipped very well and was quite fun.

I drove a young lady who kept droning on and on about how her boyfriend was a driver but wouldn't let her drive, no tip.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Since there are quite a few doing this for reasons other than money they don’t tip because they feel like it is a waste of money, this rideshare shit is not black and white where people are always on the grind, it’s a hobby and even a fad to many because the rates are absolutely ridiculous...last thing anyone should think is my pax, even though a driver understands what it is like to make these rates work.

One of the worst things I have seen in society in my life, and hopefully due to it being a constant money loss for everyone driver and businesses alike, this embarrassment of a “thing” will go into the history books.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> the worst case I've had was a 77-mile trip with non-stop great convo from a fellow driver flying in to MSP from the Carolinas for his regular job...he said he would tip me $40 in the app since I was carrying him out of the service area (he seemed eternally grateful that I gave him a ride, he said the 3 previous drivers all refused when they saw where he was going) -- as it turned out, the worthless SOB stiffed me; which led me to believe that anyone from the Carolinas is a worthless liar


-----------------------------
That is very narrow minded to judge thousands of people by the actions of one person.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Promise of in-app tip should have been a give away. Every time I hear it I think "you son of a *****"


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------
> That is very narrow minded to judge thousands of people by the actions of one person.


Uber and Lyft has essentially done the same thing by tricking people into thinking they are making money after true expenses, people follow, just how it goes.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Less than half have tipped me. What I find curious though when talking to them is how many don't keep track of their miles or write them off on their taxes. One didn't even know what gas receipts were or where to get them when her tax man suggested she start keeping them. Might explain the lack of tips. These drivers literally have no money to tip due to their financial ineptness


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd agree with oldbay and say 50/50. Higher if they are former drivers as these take pity on you. The funnier thing is some of the utterly misinformed bull that comes out of these fellow drivers mouths! How much money they make here, why I should accept every ping, drivers getting put in timeout because of xyz, why Lyft is so much better than Uber, why Uber is so much better than Lyft and some _really_ tinfoil hat stuff as well. I just nod and agree or say "hmm, interesting" while silently judging in my head. Maybe said (mainly bad) advice is the tip?


rideshareMN said:


> as it turned out, the worthless SOB stiffed me; which led me to believe that anyone from the Carolinas is a worthless liar


Ha, we call this the Carolina two-step. Sounds like someone from our wonderful state government actually. But... if you find yourself in lovely WNC, I'll buy you a nice craft beer, some bbq and the first Uber ride is free.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dfscerp said:


> Just wondering what you guys think of another Rideshare driver riding with you and not tipping you. I have made it a practice to always tip. Most Rideshare drivers will tell you that they also drive so for me on those rare occasions when they don't give a tip I'm kind of surprised. I've noticed that whenever I get passengers who are in the service industry they are more likely to tip then civilians.


Drove one that didn't tip, and suspect he 3* me.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I had couple of drivers that don’t tip... I had servers who don’t tip... I had ladies of the night tip and not. It’s just part of the game.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Your tip will depend on how they feel and what they feel about you if anything. If you want more, you have to dance for them during the ride. 'How it's going?' 'Happy Tuesday (or whatever day it is)' imo it doesn't matter if you have water or mints, it really depends on how their emotional state. 

I notice that on Thurs, Fri and Sat when I drive I get a high % of tips than on the other days with Mon being the worst.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I recently had an obnoxious fat female Lyft driver not tip me. Here are her offenses:

1) Ran the wait timer down to the last 10 seconds

2) Came out to the car talking loudly on her phone. Continued her call for most of the trip, telling a story about eating edibles the night before and getting wasted. 

3) starts complaining about the backseat of my 2018 Rogue. I’ve driven 4000 people that love the backseat of my car, she found the seats to be bad for her back. She weighed approximately 350 lbs.

4) No tip from this woman. I can only hope her next driver is Buffalo Bill


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I had a guy early on that gave me some good tips, and said that he would tip me in the app, and did not. This was before I really understood that "tip me in the app" didn't mean what I thought it meant.


----------



## fitz4321 (Oct 17, 2016)

1. I’ve only not tipped a few times. A couple of drivers that didn’t belong on the road and a smoke stench car
2. I don’t tell drivers that I sometimes drive. It’s not that interesting and they probably don’t care.
My point; unless the passenger tells you, how would you know they drive. I’d bet you have had more drivers that sit in silence then share that they drive.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The ones that have identified themselves as RS drivers have always tipped me.

I suspect there were some who failed to self-identify because they didn't want to tip.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

dfscerp said:


> Just wondering what you guys think of another Rideshare driver riding with you and not tipping you. I have made it a practice to always tip. Most Rideshare drivers will tell you that they also drive so for me on those rare occasions when they don't give a tip I'm kind of surprised. I've noticed that whenever I get passengers who are in the service industry they are more likely to tip then civilians.


Dude. Bro. Ok. Story time. This one pissed me off so bad.

2 am. Downtown Albuquerque. I was still new, so stupid. Got a request from 2 cities over in Bernalillo. 22 miles away. It was slow and I figured they'd be coming back to ABQ, so I said sure, why not. Got there and this guy and his gf wanted to go just over a mile down the road. In that short trip he tells me how he's a Lyft driver and he loves it and makes good money. Well, any driver out here knows the chances of getting another ride in Bernalillo at that hour is slim to none. So after I drop him off I deadhead back to ABQ. About 45 miles, an hour of my time and a $2.25 fare. He tips $1.

That ride taught me to never take anything over 10 minutes away. And even up to that only if it's slow.

And probably half the people I drive who claim to be Lyft or Uber drivers don't end up tipping. The ones who do, usually a few bucks. When I take Lyft or Uber it's a minimum $5 tip. Sometimes $10-$15 if they came from far away to get me. So much for Karma.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> That ride taught me to never take anything over 10 minutes away. And even up to that only if it's slow.


If Uber is busy, my mileage/time threshold goes way down. There's no sense in wasting empty miles if ride requests are popping faster than you can swat them away. That's why this Uber Pro nonsense is another trick to get otherwise smart drivers to behave like Ants.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I always tip my driver well. Usually more than the fare itself IN CASH. 

Come pick me up ants!


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

dfscerp said:


> Just wondering what you guys think of another Rideshare driver riding with you and not tipping you. I have made it a practice to always tip. Most Rideshare drivers will tell you that they also drive so for me on those rare occasions when they don't give a tip I'm kind of surprised. I've noticed that whenever I get passengers who are in the service industry they are more likely to tip then civilians.


I've had two, the first went on a racist and homophobic rants and didn't tip. The second (male) gave me $40 cash tip for a 5 mile ride and asked to kiss me on the cheek.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I've had two, the first went on a racist and homophobic rants and didn't tip. The second (male) gave me $40 cash tip for a 5 mile ride and asked to kiss me on the cheek.


HHHahahahahaah!!!!! You let some random dude kiss you? And then you accepted $40? What else did you do??? LOL


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

No, lol. I did not let him kiss me. My exact answer “I’d rather you didn’t “. He asked me what my biggest tip was (shit, was that a come-on too?). Anyway, I told him $40. He gave me $40, told me he had a great time and went in his hotel. I’m not gay but I’m not gonna be a dick because some guy likes me. This time it earned me 2 Jacksons. I talk to a couple other local drivers, apparently I get way more than my share of “interesting “ fares.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Geeze, I hope this shyt dont happen to me unless it 100 bucks...


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> Geeze, I hope this shyt dont happen to me unless it 100 bucks...


It was definitely awkward but a little flattering too.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Lol it seems everyone has a price


----------

